# Mold



## Pyr0kinesis (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey so my girl's cage has quite a bit of mold on the cool side. So she will be getting a new enclosure soon. 

Anyways my question is does mold eat up humidity? When the cage was first built it held a consistant 90% humidity without a humidifier. Now without a humidifier I'm lucky to keep it above 50%.


Oh lol this is probably in the wrong section very sorry.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 26, 2011)

_It definitely thrives in humidity and requires moisture to grow. _


----------



## james.w (Aug 26, 2011)

I would get her out ASAP. What is the enclosure made of?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree^^ Was the enclosure sealed?


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 26, 2011)

Were you using a light on the cool side at all? Mold often needs darkness to thrive as well as moisture.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 26, 2011)

Wait so does there have to be a light on the cool side, my cool side is not pitch black or anything but it not as bright as the rest of my cage and my bulb keeps things where they need to be, so a extra bulb for me would be over kill


----------



## Pyr0kinesis (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, I know mold thrives in humidity. I unfortunatly didn't seal the cage with anything. I was just wondering if this is the cause of the humidity drop?

She will be in a new larger enclosure in about a week, and the mold isn't as bad as I made it seem just a few dark spots. the cage is made of plywood. 

There is no lighting on the cool side, but light does reach it.

I only recently discovered the mold while changing her bedding. 
So the mold was under the bedding. 

what is a good paint sealant that holds up against high levels of humidity?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 26, 2011)

_Doesn't have to be,.. I have only ever had one light on the hot side. If one side is too dark then I would move the light to fix it but,.. I haven't had that problem.

But that might change if I go ahead with the plans for this 10' cage._


----------

